# Bicycle on Sailboat



## elspru (Jul 28, 2012)

Hey, I usually do shopping by bicycle, 
so likely will have to have a bicycle on board.

Am wondering if anyone here also keeps or has kept bicycle on board, what kind is it and any other suggestions. 
Also how and where do you store your bicycle(s)?
I read on another forum that aluminum alloy folding bicycles are best. 


Though I'd really like to have 26 inch wheels, if at all possible, 
has anyone managed to keep a full size bike?


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

i have a small frame lady 21 speed mountain bike. 26 inch wheels. i dismantle it and keep it in forepeak until i need to use it.


----------



## mad_machine (Dec 16, 2012)

if you can remove the wheels.. bicycles do not take up much space. I would consider a padded bag if you want to keep it from getting banged up


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Had one when I was in the USA mainly up and down the ICW also the Bahamas. A full size cheap used mountain bike which lived tied to the mizzen shrouds. 

I kept it oiled and it lasted for two years.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

My wife and I are avid mountain bikers and I am devising a way to bring our bikes with us when we go cruising. I will design and sew a protective bag for storage and transport to shore. We have a couple of spaces where they can be stored below. 

If you just want a commuter bike then a folding model will serve you well.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Tim, I wonder if you might be wise to include space for desiccants in your bag.


----------



## mad_machine (Dec 16, 2012)

I will be taking my mountain bike with me when I go to florida this winter. Frame is CF, so no worries about weight or corrosion there. Just need to keep the rest well lubed


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Mad, what about brake lines, gears, derailer, etc? All stainless and titanium?


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

We have 20" folders. They do OK.

In restrospect, I wish I'd have looked into buying a 26" mountain bike and figured a way to quickly pop off the handle bars for storage. They can't be easily slid off the stem with all the brake & shifter cables. The stem would have to have a quick release of some sort. Then add folding pedals and the bike becomes slim to make it easier to store. Put it in a sunbrella bag and store it on the rail if there's no room below.


----------



## srj206 (Jun 10, 2013)

I had S&S couplers put into my road/cross bike so it could fit into a suitcase (26"x26"x10") it takes about 20 minutes to fold up completely but you can split it very easily w/o putting it in a suitcase. Kind of expensive but worth it if you ever take the bike on a plane. I guess I can't post a link but if you google sandsmachine and look on youtube you can see what I am talking about.


----------



## mad_machine (Dec 16, 2012)

jimgo said:


> Mad, what about brake lines, gears, derailer, etc? All stainless and titanium?


far too much Ti for any sane man to justify. I was once really into shaving weight off of the bike until I realized it was easier to shave it off of me


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

Storage space is at a premium on a "small" 28' sail boat. With survival suits and sails being a couple of the bulkiest. We decided to purposefully devote the quarter birth to storage. It allows a "disassembled" for transport full sized bike to easily fit along the hull. A bag contains it but I may buy a rigid commercial bicycle transport carrier sold for air travel. It would be nice to take my RB-1 or my XO-1 with me when I visit the kids, too. Riding something else is another compromise I don't need to make anymore. Ha! 

Down


----------



## mad_machine (Dec 16, 2012)

I will shipping my MB on a "smaller" 23 foot sailboat... I am still deciding what berths will give way to storage


----------



## paperbird (Sep 1, 2011)

My wife and I are avid cyclists - usually on a tandem. Thought long and hard about what type of bikes and whether or not a tandem would work. Ended up borrowing, then buying 2 single Bike Fridays. Fold fast and easy. Fit into both the V berth and the dinghy. Light enough for us to hand down into the dinghy. And ride well enough to be viable for some long rides. Add a set of panniers on each and we have some hauling capacity.


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

xort said:


> We have 20" folders. They do OK.
> 
> In restrospect, I wish I'd have looked into buying a 26" mountain bike and figured a way to quickly pop off the handle bars for storage. They can't be easily slid off the stem with all the brake & shifter cables. The stem would have to have a quick release of some sort. Then add folding pedals and the bike becomes slim to make it easier to store. Put it in a sunbrella bag and store it on the rail if there's no room below.


Not sure if you would need to remove the handle bars, if you loosened them, you could turn them parallel to the top tube.

Not sure how much or how often people would use their bike, but I recently saw a bike rack that fit on the stern of a sailboat


----------



## MSter (Apr 1, 2008)

The Admiral and I purchased two 6 spd folding road bikes from Camping World which have served us well for the past few years. They fold and fit into their own storage bags and are kept in our cockpit locker. A periodic WD40 spray keeps everything working just fine.


----------



## bill1974 (Jul 4, 2013)

Best foldable bicycle is brompton in my opinion .

Search ebay.uk


----------



## MarioG (Sep 6, 2009)

We started off with the 20" folding bike from West Marine but had problems with them and due to trading up ended up with the 26" x50 folding bike. A little bulkier then the 20" bike but I'm ridding to work everyday and the park we anchor at in North Miami has mountain bike trails. I think all the biking is what is keeping me in great shape.


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

Rather than bicycles, we opted for folding scooters (human-powered, like the ones kids use). Easier to store, you can take them with you on the bus, and fun. Here, playing:









and here, folded: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-z2IBkRfUSCE/T6EGozbM_NI/AAAAAAAAAbQ/PEI2ASbl9wk/s320/scooter+folded+sm.jpg

I'm not affilited with this site, bought them here: Xootr Mg : Adult Push & Kick Scooters : Xootr Urban Transport


----------



## MSter (Apr 1, 2008)

Although easier to store, the push scooters would be problematic and accident prone if the area does not have decent roads or sidewalks. Carrying provisions may also be difficult as they offer no place to mount a rack.

I remember trying my kids Razor scooter. Hitting the smallest rock or crack would toss you over the handlebars. A broken wrist or arm could be devastating.


----------



## bill1974 (Jul 4, 2013)

If you don't know them check wisper electric bicycles.I have a 905 city which is super.But it is not foldable.

They have also foldables for yachts.


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

We carry two Dahon folding bikes, each with its own storage bag. They are stored in the shower which keeps them out of the way except when we shower aboard then they rest temporarily on the aft berth.


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

MSter said:


> Although easier to store, the push scooters would be problematic and accident prone if the area does not have decent roads or sidewalks. Carrying provisions may also be difficult as they offer no place to mount a rack.
> 
> I remember trying my kids Razor scooter. Hitting the smallest rock or crack would toss you over the handlebars. A broken wrist or arm could be devastating.


These scooters have much larger wheels than the kids' version, so cracks etc are less of an issue. You raise a valid point with carrying capacity; we found that although we could put bags on the handlebars, it affected stability, and we were better off putting our groceries in our backpacks. Admittedly, I'd love bicycles if we could fit them, which is just not possible in our situation. The scooters were the best compromise we could find, and they had a unique bit of fun all their own. Started a *lot* of fun conversations with other cruisers as well.


----------



## bill1974 (Jul 4, 2013)

I think in youtube there are many new inventions in portable bicycles make a search.


----------



## SunnnyD (Jul 3, 2013)

I have done a bit of research on the folding bikes; they look pretty feasible; I would assume that the most difficult challenge besides storage is just getting them out of the boat and in to the dingy for transport to shore depending on how the transom is laid out and how much freeboard you have... I wonder if anyone has tried modifying a bike rack from a car to mount on their boat? That might eliminate a few of these issues all at once as long as it could stay relatively dry somehow. I guess it depends on how much use you get out of them.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Pricey, but the real deal, if you plan to go biking and need more than transport for provisions. Real size bikes and fold into a suitcase.

http://www.montaguebikes.com/folding-mountain-bikes/


----------



## bill1974 (Jul 4, 2013)

those are super take the one for military use, the official bicycle of paratroopers.


----------



## mad_machine (Dec 16, 2012)

they even have folding pedals for storage. I am sold!


----------



## MSter (Apr 1, 2008)

wingNwing said:


> These scooters have much larger wheels than the kids' version, so cracks etc are less of an issue. You raise a valid point with carrying capacity; we found that although we could put bags on the handlebars, it affected stability, and we were better off putting our groceries in our backpacks. Admittedly, I'd love bicycles if we could fit them, which is just not possible in our situation. The scooters were the best compromise we could find, and they had a unique bit of fun all their own. Started a *lot* of fun conversations with other cruisers as well.


After some research, I see some powered (gas/ele) scooters come with a seat and mountable cargo basket. I agree, with the larger pneumatic wheels, shocks, and a basket for the grog...this becomes a very feasible option! Some of the electric models are advertising ~15 miles per charge (which probably means 7-8 in the real world). This is very interesting when coupled with a solar charging station on the mothership...Now if I can only find one that simulates the Harley rumble!


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

i still use my 21 speed mountain bike with small frame--lol i can jump curbs and do cobblestone streets easily...


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Gas/elec powered scooters are pretty efficient and easy to store. I've seen them used in several venues and they can really get going. Some models seem to come with much wider tires, which would be a good idea for unknown road conditions. I wonder if they fall within some State's motorized vehicle laws. At the least, helmets must be required. 

With that said, with the stuff I've done in my lifetime, its hard to say I'm risk adverse. However, those scooters seem like Russian roulette to me.


----------



## elspru (Jul 28, 2012)

Well besides that electric scooters are illegal around here on streets, I saw some yesterday while going biking on a trail home, felt really sad for the owners, since their batteries had run out and so they were being devoured by swarms of mosquitoes.
Fortunately for me, I was riding the bike far too fast for the suckers to hold on, though had to make use of my hat to prevent too many getting in my eyes.

Also that kinda range for escooters and ebikes 15-20miles or up to 30km, is quite negligible, I often exceed that when going to a store and back. 
If I want to go berry picking on a farm it's 40km one way.

For a diesel assist need a licence, and regulations may be different in different areas, but manual bikes are pretty much okay everywhere.

Since I'm interested in really long-distances comfortably on the bike, I'm thinking of a recumbent bicycle, possibly a python since it has very few parts, i.e. handle-bars optional 
here is a video of a foldabing python, should be pretty easy to lower into a dinghy also by the seat back. note how he has his hands in his pockets while riding




there is also a mod with rear wheel steering for extra control




only thing would be figuring out how to mount a rack on it.


----------



## tonejunkie99 (Jun 29, 2011)

folding bicycle is the best!!! consider the Dahon Boardwalk. set-up time 30 seconds and ergonomically more comfortable to ride than any crouched over mountain bike. Perfect geometry and balance, Plus you can haul it on the dighy without pissing of your mates. keep a can of wd40, store bike below decks when making crossings. has a nice rack on back for milk crate fruit and veg market shopping. just keep a chain and padlock, lace chain around a tree or light pole through frame and both wheels, especially in Belize, Granada, Panama, and isla mujeres.


----------



## Brent Swain (Jan 16, 2012)

I have a folding Crescent with 20 inch wheels. Much easier to get ashore in a dingy without getting it wet, than a full sized bike. When one of the ball bearing pedals froze up, I found that all bikes have the wrong way thread on the pedals, so they unscrew if the bearings freeze up, rather than the opposite, intelligent thread direction. So I got rid of the ball bearing pedals and welded a 7/16th stainless bolt on, and drilled a hole in solid poly plastic pedals. No sign of wear after a year, and no chance of them suddenly freezing up in the middle of nowhere, leaving me walking for many miles. I dont think they will wear out in my lifetime.


----------



## mad_machine (Dec 16, 2012)

most bikes have opposite threads on the left pedal so that the movement of the pedal on it's spindle keeps everything tight. The right side pedal should have nornal threads


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

elspru said:


> Well besides that electric scooters are illegal around here on streets....................


Keep in mind that on this forum we likely don't know where "around here" is located.

We've had heavy folding stainless steel Dahons; 26" wheel bikes with quick disconnects; and now back to light aluminum folding Dahons. We've always been fortunate enough to have space to store our bikes below and the light folding Dahons do well in the dinghy,- though I do need two trips if laundry or groceries are added to the transit.


----------



## bill1974 (Jul 4, 2013)

electric Brompton, the smallest and lightest electric folding bike


----------



## TJC45 (Jul 10, 2013)

As posted with the wheels removed bikes can be stored into some fairly compact spaces. Find a bike with quick release levers on the wheel hubs makes this go much faster. Most Kmart level bikes do not have this feature. One downside is that the wheels are easier to steal if the bike is left unattended for long periods of time in a public place. For example, hitched to a parking meter for days on end in a big city. 

The better choice, IMO, for a boat is a folding bike. On the cheap end is Dahon for a couple hundred bucks. Though inexpensive for a folder they are good bikes. Moving up to about a $1300 (buy price) dollars gets you a Bike Friday Tikit. it can fold/unfold in less than 30 seconds. Which greatly enhances usability. It has its own bag so it can be stored or even carried into office buildings and restaurants. Going up another price step gets you the Brompton. $1500 to over $2000 Like the Bike Friday, quickly folds/unfolds without tools and is a bike that will last you a long time. Folders do cost some money but relative to how long you will own the bike and the utility of these bikes makes them worth a look.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

I keep two folding bikes on my 28' Pearson: a Bike Friday Tikit and a Brompton. The Tikit fits into the laz and the Brompton lives either in the vee berth or on a shelf that is over the engine in the aft cabin.

Folding bikes are a compromise in ride quality compared to full size ones, but fit into a lot less space. I carry both in protective cases and keep them well lubricated.

The Brompton has a nice luggage system for carrying groceries that doesn't take any space when the bike is folded. It also folds smaller than just about any other option.


----------

